# Gonna Build a Log Cabin!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I have been Kicking around an Idea for Years now I want to build a Log Cabin from Scratch out of My Own Trees! Finally got the Wife on board so We are in the Planning Stages Hope to actually Build by this time Next Year!

I have some property that is Pretty remote for our area and this is the Site we will be building on. From all my research I think I have a pretty good Handle on How to do it but I also have some concerns about building it. I was hoping maybe some of you guys have some expertise or some advice that may be helpful. I have some Logs I am hoping to get ready to cure in the next month or so.

The Foundation is my biggest concern, my plans are to put in on Concrete pilings but I am concerned about them sinking and Shifting once I start putting the Weight on them.

It will be Solar powered Lights and AC that's about it and we will have a Well for water as there is a creek pretty close by.

Excited to Get this Started!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Lots to talk about concerning building, get your logs peeled and stacked with spacers for the curing part. Spend some money and get at least 1 high end axe for all the log work -- illtis axes are Swedish I believe - well worth the money. I don't know what your ground is like but a few test holes will tell you lots - cement pilings with rebar and how deep you may need them. etc etc.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I've never built one on top of pilings, so I can't tell you from experience how that works. All the ones I've done has been with footings and stemwalls beneath the log walls. Logs are heavy and they will settle. Be sure and allow for that as you build. Log homes are awesome and it'll be something that you'll cherish. 
The best advice I can give someone on building a log home is that you will come up with issues that were not expected, therefore you'll learn quickly to adapt and overcome.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

My Plan is to peel and Cure the Logs Out side in the air after covering them with tin which I have plenty of, trying to decide on Dovetail of traditional Scoping of the logs. Dovetail requires a jig which will have to be bought but that's no biggie. I know either one will present their own problems. I know it will all come together once we get it started

The Ground is pretty good Red Clay after the top soil is taken away, I think it will be OK just kinda Worries me some.

The Plan is for this to be a HUNTING GETAWAY in the Woods for Us.

Something I hope our Kids will Cherish Way After I am Gone.

Not Gonna Be a Log Mansion Just Somewhere We can Retreat to and Chill for a few days at the time!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've built a few cabins and such in my time.LOL.

If your gonna use a pier type foundation, and your worried about shifting soil conditions, its best to pour a concrete spread footer.

A 3' x 3' x 8" footer will handle most soil types--- the number of piers you'll need depends on the size of the cabin/logs and what the dead load will be.

You know about the dig'in part.lol. The footer pads need to be below the frost line for your area.

Be sure to use re-bar (not wire) in your pads--- #4 bar grade 60 is fine. You'll need to place 2-3 pieces of bar coming out of the pad to make the pad/pier connection (you'll pour the pier later). Don't just stick these bars in the pad--- they need to have 8" bent 90 degrees on the bottom and tied to 1 or 2 of the bars in the pad.

Now you have a level footer with a flat top. Sono-tubes are the way to go for pouring the piers. The pads are probably at different elevations--- that's O.K.. Place a sono on each pad and use a transit or level on a tripod and mark elevation on all the tubes. Cut each tube to height. A couple braces on the tubes--- rebar and anchor bolts and pour concrete--- and you'll have a "level" pier foundation for your logs.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

being a person who has stained many, many log cabins, I am not terribly fond of them. in fact you could say, I despise them to my very core.

that said , good luck with it , I hope it turns out to be all you hope for and more.I mean that I really do.

some advice ,for what it's worth(probly not much) so feel free to ignore. when it comes time to finish exterior , DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE use sickens products . they sell a lot of it around here , it is expensive and does not hold up well at all . in fact ,I believe it to be some of the sorriest chit to ever hit the market.IT WILL ALMOST CERTAINLY BE PEELING WITHIN A YEAR, EXPECIALLY IF YOUR CABIN GETS A LOT OF DIRECT SUNLIGHT.

messmers uv plus is one we've had very favorable results with.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've got a log (of sorts) cabin, D logs are what they used. I didn't build it but helped my neighbor build his. It's built on a foundation, but our ground is pretty much a big rock.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

The Main Problem I have is Getting Concrete Back where I am Gonna Build it as No concrete Trucks Can get back in the Spot I am buiding it. I Don't Trust Premix Concrete for Foundation Work! I cant even get a Dump truck back there I May have to Haul it in with my tractor but NOT looking forward to that at All.

also Not going to Stain the Outside Prolly going to use a Good Quality Paint and Sealer of some kind on the outside and sand and Stain the Inside!

Got A Lot of Work to do yet Before all of That though!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I forgot to mention this cabin is only going to be 16x16 as we don't plan on living there jus as a get away! So its not gonna be huge!

There is no Frost line here in the South so I don't need to worry about that.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

This is going to be cool to watch come together. I have always wanted to build a cabin, but never had the location or time to do it. Maybe one day. Make sure to post pictures as you go it will be cool to see it all come together.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Agreed, I sure would like to watch the progress also. Cant wait fr the start. Just make sure your logs are good and dry.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

NO FROST LINE !!!! :runforhills:

Were still wait'in for the frost to come out of the ground and the last of this snow to melt.

Since ya don't have frost to worry about you can get however many 24" x 24" concrete garden pads (can haul them in with the tractor) and dig them in 12" to 16". Use 8" x 8" or 10" x 10" treated timber cut to elevation for your piers. Just be sure to knee brace the TT's to your foundation logs.

Some days life can be simple.lol.

awprint:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Heres a picture of a cabin I built for a woman about six years ago. You can see 10" x 10" treated piers (bottom right side of cabin) with bracing. The entire cabin is supported on TT's.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done Cat.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good luck...


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

The Cabin Looks Great Cat! Mine is not gonna be that fancy just a place to Disappear into the sunset for a day or two and Chill! Glad the wife is on board with the Idea! I have been thrown a curve ball since I last communicated with y'all.

My Mom has had to be put in an assisted Living Home due to Memory Problems. So I have been REAL Busy seeing to her. I will be selling her home and Property to pay for her Stay there. This is definitely NOT What I had in mind Dealing with at all!!

Family can be Really Cruel when a person is put in a Leadership Position in these types of situation!!

Gonna have my Plate full for a while Looks Like!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Family can be a bit of a pain sometimes.

Glad your take'in care of your mom.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Been in the same situation, when its all said and done you'll be able to sleep knowing that you helped your Mom out. It'll all work out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of your Moms condition Richard. My Mom suffers from severe dementia and is in a memory care unit. I don't envy you dealing with family in this instance. Good luck with them.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My mother was in that situation and I had a sister who took care of all that and she had help from my other brothers and sister also. She passed last December and did not suffer. Even though I did not see her often I still miss her. I am glad your mother has you to help her out.


----------

